# Spitfire - Ricotti Mallets - New Demo By Oliver Patrice-Weder



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## tack (Aug 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> MORE DETAILS HERE. PRICING & X-FADE INFO COMING SOON.


I guess you mean X-grade. Force of habit, I know.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 2, 2016)

Definitely interested in this. Wondering which space it's recorded in.

Edit: ahh dry stage. That's good.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 2, 2016)

Crossfading mallets? Now I've seen it all.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 2, 2016)

Was actually just wondering why devs didn't do something like this - depending on the price, could be an insta-buy.


----------



## heliosequence (Aug 2, 2016)

Is there any new content or updates or is this just a new package with a new gui? Perhaps now available to use w/Kontakt Player or NKS?

I have the Marimba and it's great!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2016)

Heya Helio, there is one reveal on the packaging already "Xylophone"

Best.

C.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 2, 2016)

These instruments are already out are they? What's the Glockenspiel like? Anyone have it?


----------



## heliosequence (Aug 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Helio, there is one reveal on the packaging already "Xylophone"
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Oh yes, oops! I'm very curious to hear it.

I don't see bows for the Xylophone on the articulation list. :-(

Any clues on how the motor/vibrato was done (assuming it was)?


----------



## Spip (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't see the marimba anymore, in the shop. Does it mean, this is the same here ?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there helio, the xylophone is a small wooden mallet instrument, you may have it mistaken for a vibraphone which isn't in this collection.

The single volume Marimba is still available here: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/frank-ricotti-marimba/ but it will not be available for much longer!


----------



## heliosequence (Aug 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there helio, the xylophone is a small wooden mallet instrument, you may have it mistaken for a vibraphone which isn't in this collection.
> 
> The single volume Marimba is still available here: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/frank-ricotti-marimba/ but it will not be available for much longer!



Ugh, sorry again! I pulled an all nighter last night finishing up a project, so I'm a bit off today. Too bad there isn't a Vibraphone... but I'm still curious to see how the xylophone sounds as I'm very happy with the Marimba.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 3, 2016)

...here's a teaser and a link to pricing and x-grade options


----------



## Spip (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## JohnG (Aug 3, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> These instruments are already out are they? What's the Glockenspiel like? Anyone have it?



It is absolutely awesome. It's collections like this that remind me even an instrument like a glock can _play music_ and not just be a decoration that you haul in once in a while.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 3, 2016)

JohnG said:


> It is absolutely awesome. It's collections like this that remind me even an instrument like a glock can _play music_ and not just be a decoration that you haul in once in a while.



That's great John. It always amazes me how much reliance I put on these mallet instruments for an underscore-type rhythm. I wait with growing anticipation.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello, how are you? Its a pleasure. I would like to ask a question about the new product of Spitfire Audio "Ricotti Mallets" I see that this product cannot offer the FX individual brushes of Glock, specially the two last articulations of Keyboard. Can you give me information please? I see Glisses but I cannot see FX? I give you the thanks.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 3, 2016)

I am very happy to be here. I would like to ask a last question please? I work with the sound of Spitfire Audio. I am a loyal customer and fan. I dream with a cinematic choir for Albion or chamber choir for Mural and Chamber strings. It will be possible? Thank you very much for your attention and LONG LIFE TO SPITFIRE AUDIO!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 4, 2016)

We're live and up and running, enjoy those freebie Xylo's owners of all previous three instruments!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks outstanding, and the fact that it's dry is great. Been looking at the big Percussion libraries (Berlin, Cineperc, Spitfire) and was trying to figure out which ones were the most dry.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 5, 2016)

Ours is positively arid.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds outstanding! And I really enjoyed also the "in action", great stuff! So, what's the main difference between this one and the same instruments in the orchestral percussion library?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 5, 2016)

The orch perc library is much more of an encyclopedia, so it is deep sampled, but with a "most common application" approach, so very much pre-curated. It is also recorded at Air studios so it has a huge hall ambience. It is contextual too, so the instruments are placed to fit in with any other instruments recorded in that room, so Albions or the BML or definitive ranges. 

Ricotti's are much deeper sampled with esoteric bowing, and beaters, trems etc etc. Very dry, very intimate so you can add room verbs and pan / distance to your tastes. The idea is that it isn't just an orchestral context its something that would work just as well on a dance record as a cinematic cue?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 8, 2016)

Oliver delivers something out of the ordinary again:


----------



## JohnG (Aug 8, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Sounds outstanding! And I really enjoyed also the "in action", great stuff! So, what's the main difference between this one and the same instruments in the orchestral percussion library?



Ricottis are a completely different animal. They are much more deeply sampled and offer many more beaters and levels of playing, so you can really "play" the instrument, rather than using it only in its most common decorative role.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks JohnG we couldn't have put it better ourselves! CH


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Sep 2, 2016)

Any plans for an expansion to this with one of my favorite instruments - Vibraphone?


----------

